# Burl Cap Save Attempt



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2016)

I posted a messed up turn here and wasn't going to mess with it anymore, but yesterday I decided to go ahead with the finial idea since it didn't take much time.

Here's a picture of the near bust-through scuffed up to accept the epoxy for the finial to hide my screwup....





As you see in the above picture I also had sprayed some semigloss lacquer over the extreme gloss it had. Then another few sanding/spraying sessions before adding the finial. I also sprayed it all one more time after adding the finial to blend the finish sheens . . .


 














This is in the Critique forum remember, which means I want honest feedback or else I can't learn from this mistake. As to the finial I think the lower bulb is too fat and has a less than lovely shape. I'm happy with the top teardrop thingy and although it would end up in @Cindy Drozda's burnpile, for my 2nd finial (3rd? not sure) I'm okay with it. It shouldn't be in a bowl probably because I guess it's not considered "acceptable" but I couldn't figure out any other way to quickly hide my goof up and I have never worried about what is acceptable and normal so I figure why start now.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)

I think it looks dang good. I wouldn't have done the finial with a point, but that's just personal preference. I don't think the bottom one is too fat, looks proportional to me. As to the "norm", you already said it. I don't believe you are someone who worries about that. You're more like me and inclined to do something because it's not considered normal. It looks like candy dishes I have seen with a post in the center to pick it up with. Great save Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)

What type of wood did you use for that?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> What type of wood did you use for that?



It was a small eyeless brown mallee cap. Thanks for the feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It was a small eyeless brown mallee cap. Thanks for the feedback.



The post is mallee also?


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 20, 2016)

I gotta ask why didn't you just punch the spot through that was getting thin and fill with some stone or something? 

What you came up with doesn't look bad but I agree on a smaller bulb like you mentioned.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 20, 2016)

I think the size of the bottom bulb is OK but I wouldn't have set it up so high off the surface. If the bulb sat down in the base of the bowl I think it would have looked better. 

Nice recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)

After looking at it some more, I think it would look even better than it does if the bottom bulb was flat on the bowl without the post in between if that makes sense. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> The post is mallee also?



No, the finial is birdseye maple. Most of the eyes got turned out though darnit.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2016)

Tony said:


> After looking at it some more, I think it would look even better than it does if the bottom bulb was flat on the bowl without the post in between if that makes sense. Tony



I agree, I think if I'd not put a bulb at all, and just tapered it from the base all the way to the teardrop it would have looked better.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I gotta ask why didn't you just punch the spot through that was getting thin and fill with some stone or something?



I mentioned why in this thread and the first one. I didn't want to invest much time into it. I almost just chucked it. The finial was just a quick hide - my wife insisted she wanted it so I had to do something. I just didn't want to get sucked into a time pit. Filling a thin hole like that would be beyond my ability I believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I agree, I think if I'd not put a bulb at all, and just tapered it from the base all the way to the teardrop it would have looked better.



I thunk either no bottom bulb or the bulb flat would be better, it would flow better visually. Still think it's a killer piece of work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I mentioned why in this thread and the first one. I didn't want to invest much time into it. I almost just chucked it. The finial was just a quick hide - my wife insisted she wanted it so I had to do something. I just didn't want to get sucked into a time pit. Filling a thin hole like that would be beyond my ability I believe.



Personally I think filling it would have taken shorter time than making the extra piece. That's kinda why in was wondering.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Personally I think filling it would have taken shorter time than making the extra piece. That's kinda why in was wondering.



But not for me. Turning the finial took 45 minutes from start to glue-on. I wouldn't even know how to add a filler to a hole in such a thin piece. I would scratch my head for 45 minutes before deciding I better turn a finial lol. Next time you fill a hole similar to what that one would have been if I had went aheand and made one please post the tut. As it is, the bottom looks fine now that the finial is on you cannot tell from the bottom that there was only a micron of wood there. 

The best option would have been to never show my wife so I could've tossed it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks like a candy or nut dish to me and I like it, The finial shape looks fine IMO although a bit fancy compared to the rest of the piece. (Not sure how to say what I mean but the natural edge is pretty organic and the finial seems a bit structured? for it.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 20, 2016)

See it would have took me 45 minutes to try and find a piece of wood to use and another 45 turning and pondering on style. 

It looked small so i probably just would have punched my finger through or a razor knife and put some tape on the bottom side. Mix up some epoxy with whatever in it and let cure then a quick sanding with a power sander. 

Different strokes for different folks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey (Jun 20, 2016)

I think it is way cool Kevin. It is a mix between 1960s vintage serving dish meets modern art. IMO. I would probably sand the tip a bit though so the kids don't hurt themselves getting candy. LOL>

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't think the dish will ever see candy or anything else for that matter. No joke my wife hates to hide pretty wood every bit as much as I do! And knowing her there's no way the green kiddos you ever going to be able to reach that thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey (Jun 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I don't think the dish will ever see candy or anything else for that matter. No joke my wife hates to hide pretty wood every bit as much as I do! And knowing her there's no way the green kiddos you ever going to be able to reach that thing.


Thats how the lighthouse I made mom is. I went the extra steps to put in a solar light in it so it lights up at night. The thing never is taken outside though so it never gets enough sun to do much.
My mom keeps saying "it'll get stolen" I'm like "I'll make you a new one if it does" LOL.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)

Isn't it frustrating when people won't use things you make?? At least for me it is. People will get my cutting boards and say, " I can't use that, it's way too nice!". I know it's a compliment, but dang it, it's meant to be used!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 21, 2016)

I think it's great work. Mainly because I couldn't do that in a month of Sunday's. So, you're way ahead of me. Keep it up. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 21, 2016)

I keep trying to respond to this thread, but something keeps coming up and distracting me. I'd call it a ring holder and never fess up to the near miss(no mistakes... Only happy accidents).

I think it works OK, and the finial has crisp details. I'm not sure about the BE maple/mallee combo, but in struggling to come up with a better suggestion... Maybe Blackwood(my answer to everything).

The only thing that I'm not crazy about is the finish... Looks like the spray gave you a little orange peel. I don't know the first thing about lacquer, so I wouldn't know how to avoid it.

I still think the bowl form is really cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2016)

I almost used a piece of ebony Doc but the reason I didn't is because I didn't want to waste ABW or ebony on it. The BEM was a piece of scrap. Could have been a pen but I don't turn them yet I just collect blanks lol. 

It did orange peel badly because I sprayed it on thick for the second coat. I almost always do that with lacquer then sand smooth and hit with a final coat. Thick lacquer in only 3 coats and no peel. Surely not what an y book would teach but I'm a hard head.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 25, 2016)

I like the shape of the bowl. The contrast of the sapwood against that color just rocks IMO. The finish in the first picture does look like it orange peeled bad, but in the second to last pic it looks like you sanded it out and looks like a mirror shine. The finial looks thick, but then it looks proportionally correct so Im still deliberating on that one. I'll guarantee you that everyone that walk in to the room with it will pick it up. Thats the ultimate vote!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Jul 20, 2016)

I actually like the execution of the idea. It reminds me of a fully blossomed flower.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Great save! Have to agree with Colin though, the finial looks a bit too refined set against the natural elegance of the bowl itself. It still looks cool, just looks a little out of sync.

As far as sticking a finial out of the bottom of a bowl... Who the hell wants to be Normal? Being really cool, while being different, is where it's at. If it had turned out perfect, everyone would have walked in and simply said, "Oh my, what a nice bowl." Now they'll walk in in say, "Oh my... What the hell is that?" 

And, ye shall reply, whilst holding thou head as high as shortly possible... "It's ART!!! I was expressing myself. Everyone knows artists are not normal!" Then take a sip of wine, and act snooty like all artists do. And, the masses will fall at your feet and worship your work. And, bestow large amounts of cash, and other worldly things upon you, to get them some.

_Oh and uhmmm... Next time, get out the leaf blower and blow the grass clippings of the log when you want to show off your ass kickin bowls! 

Where's that ha-vy-n dude? He should be along shortly to finish jackin you up! _


----------

